# Hydroxycut



## Fred (Jul 24, 2001)

I just bought some Hydroxycut from my local GNC store. It's supposed to increase your metabolizm or something, and so you lose fat faster. So even if you don't do anything, you'll loose calories.

So it makes you ripped since your bodyfat decreases.

It's contents is: 
Hydroxagen (Garcinia cambogia) (50%)
Green Tea (22%)
Sida Cordifolia (6%)
White Willow Bark (15%)

I'm supposed to take one capsule after every 3 meals a day. 

He said there is *no* bad side effects. So I believed him. But I haven't used it yet since I want to know what you guys think of it.

Thanks!

------------------
Truthugs.com


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2001)

I've never used it, but I hear there are some side affects including hyperactivity, loss of appetite, sweating, dry mouth.  I've never experienced it firsthand though.  Ask Mule...he passed out after taking it.  I have a hard time trusting GNC clerks.  They are just out to sell you something.  You should really do thorough research before buying something like this.  Hydroxycut is not for everyone.


----------



## junebug (Jul 25, 2001)

First, you should buy it here. It is much much cheaper. Second, I went on the stuff for about 4-5 weeks and it did absolutely nothing for me (physically). Although, I did feel like I was having some mood swings and they were bad enough that I felt I should stop poppin the pills. Now that I am off it I have lost 7lbs in the last 4 weeks!

Who knows man, that's just my testimony on the stuff.

------------------
JuneBug


----------



## Fred (Jul 25, 2001)

Dont have a credit card, so I cant buy online.

The guy told me there were no side effects.. hmm

------------------
Truthugs.com


----------



## Fred (Jul 25, 2001)

Also it said not to be used by persons under the age of 18. Im 16, is that still alright?

Cause I know sometimes they put that for just no reason. Like they say dont work out until your 21.

------------------
Truthugs.com


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 25, 2001)

Hydroxycut contains ephedrine.  There are a lot of controversial articles about it.  Yes it can have side affects - GNC people are stupid.

Go to google.com and type in ephedrine and you can read all sorts of opinions pro and con.  Personally, I'd stay away.


----------



## Fred (Jul 25, 2001)

I havent opened the bottle yet. So maybe I should return it?

------------------
Truthugs.com


----------



## junebug (Jul 25, 2001)

I would. You could try this:

After you eat simply toss your finger way down your throat and whaola, empty stomach.

Just kidding, I think what has helped me over the past few weeks was increasing the number of times I eat a day. Appearantly it raises your metabolism. Plus I really started concentratin on my cardio. TYBO works for me.

------------------
JuneBug
Limits are only mental. www.junebuggraphics.com


----------



## Distortion (Jul 25, 2001)

go ahead and use it, start out on a lower dosage and work your way up

------------------
_the only thing better than making *muscle*, is making muscle *cars*_


----------



## big4life (Jul 25, 2001)

You said the directions say take it after each meal? You should be taking it 30 minutes before you eat, not after. Watch out for how late in the day you take it too, personally I don't take it after 3:30pm. Because it will keep you awake. I have found that it works for me, you need to decide for yourself.


----------



## Fred (Jul 25, 2001)

Hmm, ok. I'll start with it.

------------------
Truthugs.com


----------



## CarbAddict (Jul 26, 2001)

I used to take that and I didn't see much results with it and after 3 months of usage I guess my body became accustomed to it.  I now take Xanadrine and that gives me the boost I feel I need.  

Does anyone have any other opinion on which works better?  

------------------

Go the extra mile. It makes your boss look like an incompetent slacker.


----------

